# going deep pic thread!



## mini bogger

post pics of you going deep! i'll start
my front end floats pretty bad. im kneeling on my handlebars, foot on the fender, both hands on the front bumper lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

On my iPad I have just one of the 300at the moment


----------



## muddaholic 09

look in 2012 rzr s 800 folder 
2012 rzr s 800 Photos by muddaholic09 | Photobucket

that was the first ride that ive been on with my 30 inch mambas. sorry if the vid is sideways andot very clear. i couldnt get photo bucket to rotate the video. i got some serious pucker factor due to the fact that i have no snorkels at all. and had some water get in the belt exaust. the other vid in not very deep but it showes the grip of the mambas. i was in 2 wheel drive and the other rzr with 30 xxl's and the comander with 30 inch dominators both had to ues 4x4to go threw the dip.


----------



## Ole Nasty

Me on my Grizzly









My bud on his 420


----------



## Polaris425

I guess this is the deepest I ever had the brute


----------



## 650Brute

Great stuff Guys!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Deepest i been on my 500 AND THE KING QUAD


----------



## battledonkey

Awesome thread. I'll openly admit I'm scared chitless of going deep. I sunk my old 04 Sportsman 700 with no snorks over the racks in Caney Creek north of Houston right after Xmas. It didn't die on me but my butthole puckered pretty good and I had to get off in some freezing water and help it out. Unfortunately no pics.


----------



## SRRBrute

Deepest I have pics of right now, plan on changing that soon!









Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## mudking1199

Well I add mine thus as deep as I been its not as deep as some others


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

mudking1199 said:


> well i add mine thus as deep as i been its not as deep as some others
> View attachment 13105


 
u showed me this vid rubin thats a deep hole there


----------



## rewired

Here is one of me crossing a creek. It's deeper than it looks, around 5' deep. I had to stand on the back rack to keep the back down.


----------



## Ole Nasty

I'm lovin' this thread, good idea MiniBogger.


----------



## mini bogger

started a goin deep thread on highlifter a few weeks ago and only 3 or 4 people posted. MIMB FTW!!!


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE

Best one I have of "new" wheeler. Old pics got lost with comp hard-drive.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

this is all i had on my phone lol tryin to find better pics


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

mini bogger said:


> started a goin deep thread on highlifter a few weeks ago and only 3 or 4 people posted. MIMB FTW!!!


 
serious 4 people. man i think they a lil scared to go deep on highlifter......MIMB FTW.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Speaking of going deep, check this rig out.


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!!!!!!


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## mini bogger

new youtube channel


check out my YouTube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/southernmudriderz


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

nice hopefully i can get some deep pics soon... the ones i have are blurry :/


----------



## mini bogger

we are going to red creek saturday and maybe canal road sunday! should get some deep pics and vids.

new youtube channel:
southernmudriderz - YouTube


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Yepp!! A couple in my group including me are going to red creek feb. 16th


----------



## wolf_36

trying to keep my feet dry :rockn:


----------



## Johnnypantz

Someone say Deeep? Comes into focus around .19.


----------



## brutemike

Holly $#|* they need O2 tanks lol.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

chewww!!!


----------



## eagleeye76

I couldnt tell but either 5 or 6 ppl in that thing...


----------



## Johnnypantz

We have crossed ponds with 6 in the seats, and three or four on the roof of a ranger. If any of you like The Lacs, we are in the Country Boy Fresh video


----------



## mini bogger

that is funny you say that because I'm listening to that song right now. lol



sent from my iPad using tapatalk. check out my YouTube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/southernmudriderz


----------



## speedman

With my 10" and 29.5

Jrpro also going deep


----------



## speedman

One more


----------



## mmelton005

I'm too much of a chicken **** to go much over the seat, but i found this vid on youtube that a bunch of can-am guys will love. the whole video is good but the best holy **** moment is at 1:33


----------



## phreebsd

Great thread!


----------



## kirkland

Yea it is! One of these days ill get to contribute lol


----------



## DaveMK1

mmelton005 said:


> I'm too much of a chicken **** to go much over the seat, but i found this vid on youtube that a bunch of can-am guys will love. the whole video is good but the best holy **** moment is at 1:33


wow! That is some axle breaking muck!


----------



## mud PRO 700*

^The fun of riding in december in shorts! lol. This pond gets DEEP when it rains..


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

DaveMK1 said:


> wow! That is some axle breaking muck!


2 speeds. Stop and wot!!!! Lmao. 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## kirkland

Mini bogger you would be proud!! Lol


----------



## lsu_mike

about as deep as i go til i get snorke'd


----------



## Polaris425

Nice! If you were leaned the other way you might have a wet belt! Lol


----------



## lsu_mike

It did get wet in that hole. Gonna have to replace it after yesterday's ride. Kinda got a little deep a few times. Gonna get it snork'd and belt change this week.


----------



## mini bogger

can you say NEW RIDE VIDEO???
Southern Mud Riderz - red creek offroad - Frank Foster - YouTube


----------



## CornDigger

My buddy this past weekend checked his new snorkel on a 2012 rancher 420 :bigeyes:


----------



## mini bogger

corndigger thats pretty cool how you can see through the water. dont see much of that down here lol


----------



## brutemike

almost looks like where we ride in wv.


----------



## mater750

On my rincon at colfax, la 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ole Nasty

****! I don't even see the snorkels.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

mini bogger said:


> can you say NEW RIDE VIDEO???
> Southern Mud Riderz - red creek offroad - Frank Foster - YouTube


 Great video mini bogger. It looks like y'all had a great time.


----------



## mini bogger

thanks bro. we had a blast as always even though my belt box leaked


----------



## sloboy

Nice video mini!!! Great choice of music also.


----------



## mini bogger

i try to use a variety of music. i use country, country rap, rock, dubstep, and whatever the club wants me to put on the videos lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

kirkland said:


> Mini bogger you would be proud!! Lol


 
FINALLY WENT DEEP

---------- Post added at 12:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------



mater750 said:


> On my rincon at colfax, la
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


 
NO SNORKS??


----------



## mwilkins

No pics. just a video at the moment.


----------



## Ole Nasty

I almost sunk my buddy's 800 X2, lol.


----------



## Polaris425

i hope that thing is ninja snorked (to the pod)


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

dang Nasty your crazy HAHA i KNOW you had to have gotten your belt a lil wet ...that was a super close call


----------



## Ole Nasty

Its stealth snorkeled in the pod(I wouldn't do it but its not my bike). The belt did get slightly wet but not from the snorkels, the seal behind the primary drive lets a little water in.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Ole Nasty said:


> I almost sunk my buddy's 800 X2, lol.
> 
> Sportsman 800 X2 almost going too deep - YouTube


Close call


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## kirkland

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> FINALLY WENT DEEP


Finally! Lol I was scared to death but once I made it out it was awesome!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

kirkland said:


> Finally! Lol I was scared to death but once I made it out it was awesome!


See ya self doing it more now. If u not sir throw the front end up. Snorks are higher from water that way. 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## kirkland

Oh yea, With out a doubt! lol I need to learn to control the water wheelie.. I thought just muddin was cool but goin deep was awesome!


----------



## mater750

Ole Nasty said:


> ****! I don't even see the snorkels.


Lol nope bc we stealth snorkled it and it had ppl throwed off all day lmao

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ole Nasty

kirkland said:


> Oh yea, With out a doubt! lol I need to learn to control the water wheelie.. I thought just muddin was cool but goin deep was awesome!


I would _*ALMOST*_ rather water ride than mud. Goin' DEEP is the most fun I've had on a 4 wheeler.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Ole Nasty said:


> I would _*ALMOST*_ rather water ride than mud. Goin' DEEP is the most fun I've had on a 4 wheeler.


 
i totally agree


----------



## Dcbrat6789

Me going deep at the spillway on the ol 420


----------



## mini bogger

new vid Southern Mud Riderz - Red Creek NOLA - Ready to Roll - YouTube


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Nice


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Here's a few I have on my phone





I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

mini bogger said:


> new vid Southern Mud Riderz - Red Creek NOLA - Ready to Roll - YouTube


 
how is the park there mini bogger? deep? 

i would like to make a ride there someday with my group


----------



## sloboy

My old rhino going deep!


----------



## sloboy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCo_-VsHpSs&list=PL-lBcqj5OVtCl0gMDgwEM9-UMrHn-b3mM

Let me know if the link wont work trying out this youtube thingy. This is the video above pic was taken from.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

sloboy said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCo_-VsHpSs&list=PL-lBcqj5OVtCl0gMDgwEM9-UMrHn-b3mM
> 
> Let me know if the link wont work trying out this youtube thingy. This is the video above pic was taken from.


it works but i didnt see no snorks on the rhino


----------



## sloboy

They are ran up the side of the roll cage


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

brutelaws29.5 said:


> View attachment 13224
> 
> Here's a few I have on my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


now that is DEEP ! especially since your lifted!


----------



## Polaris425

nice video BABY. :bigok:


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Polaris425 said:


> nice video BABY. :bigok:


X2 ^^


----------



## sloboy

Polaris425 said:


> nice video BABY. :bigok:


LOL,,


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Sweet video




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Mike going deep on freak for New Years in swamp 2 at mulletville


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## brutelaws29.5

That's only half it wouldn't craped out the other side it was like a 3' vertical 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Crawl**




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## RENETROY

Just a couple of shots from a warm weekend ride in NC.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Tryin out this YouTube thing 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## sloboy

brutelaws29.5 said:


> http://http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eFPJkvteEmo
> 
> Tryin out this YouTube thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


Not working for me. I had the video on my iPhone uploaded it to YouTube from the phone then pasted the link here.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

That's what I did but may have don't it too fast 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Stupid deep! 







I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## brute69

Now that's deep^^^


----------



## brutemike

One from a few years back when i was testing out the new 3" snork on the old 650i in wv.


----------



## mud PRO 700*

Dang! That's REALLY deep crazycracka!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

mud PRO 700* said:


> Dang! That's REALLY deep crazycracka!!


That's brutelaw29.5 on his lifted 350 rancher


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Johnnypantz

There's a ranger in this pic


----------



## gtsum2

Them be deep


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Johnnypantz said:


> There's a ranger in this pic


Now that's deep!!!!!!


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## lilbigtonka

No that's called hydro locked prolly lol


----------



## JPs300

Only still pic I have of the ham deep, got vid somewhere with the speaker tubes under though - 










My "300" -


----------



## Polaris425

^ I'd have been afraid in that second pic, that grass could be hiding a big ole gator!!!!


----------



## JPs300

lol - wouldn't be the first nor likely the last time I ran into a gator on that bike. - Had a 5' one whack a front tire down in a rack-deep hole out at RYC one time sitting basically right beside my leg looking at me when it did it.........my buddy's said it looked real funny me running on top of the water with the bike on my shoulder......

Had to go get security and get them back there to haul him out(probably made someone's dinner) as I didn't want any kids finding him as I did.




As for that pic, it's a pretty small hole & I was the first to go in so the silt cloud was just coming up behind me but the front was still nice & clear, thus the pretty cool pic. Especially when you realize that bike is taller than my ham -


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

JP, you still got the 300?


----------



## Johnnypantz

lilbigtonka said:


> No that's called hydro locked prolly lol


Nope, was sitting there idling. **** thing was floating just off the bottom and we couldn't move.


----------



## JPs300

Cal3bCart3r said:


> JP, you still got the 300?


Yes. I really should part with it, haven't rode it better than a year.


----------



## Lonewolfe

Johnnypantz said:


> Nope, was sitting there idling. **** thing was floating just off the bottom and we couldn't move.


Floating?!? That IS deep!!


----------



## mini bogger

video from december at the spillway. it was DEEP


----------



## brute69

This is the only pic of me I have going somewhat deep


----------



## 02sportsman

Attempted a crossing with a broke front cv axel so attempted in 2wd. It looked like rocks but was actually sandy bottom lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

only pic i have of me from last year's ride at Red Creek, back when my wheeler was stock except for snorks LOL


----------



## DaveMK1

^^^^twin lakes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Yeppers twin ponds is what i call it lol


----------



## DaveMK1

How deep is it really? Been going to red creek for years but never had the marbles to cross them lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Polaris425

^ Depends on the rain lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Depends very much on rain ....but every time i go (no rain in weeks), its usually rack deep


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Hard bottom tho and very fun to do water wheelies


----------



## Jcooperpcola

I went to Red Creek Mudfest winter 2013. What an awesome place to ride. But the water was rising fast. We crossed a pond (not the twin ponds) and it was just enough to get me on the back rack. Three hours later it was over rack deep. Never been that deep before. And I stalled out. Fixed a few issues and now I want to go back. With waders of course.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Some people dont like it but i think its a great place!


----------



## Jcooperpcola

The only thing I dont like is the sand bridge!!

Sent from my ZTE-Z990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

U talkin bout the bridge on the main trail road tht crosses the "red creek"


----------



## Jcooperpcola

Yes. When we come out it was under 18" of water. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Haha yeaaa tht same weekend a dude missed the bridge on his rzr and had to wait for the water to go down before he could pull it out ...sunk straight 10 feet to bottom


----------



## Jcooperpcola

That sucks. I tell you this weekend ought to be good! I want to go back but waiting on my EDL Vamps to come in. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stimpy

Trying her out


























100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## mud PRO 700*

I'm guessing a stealth snorkel?! ^ lol looks wierd that deep without a snorkel


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

It does look weird but looks clean too! I just would get scared of havin em tht low lol


----------



## kirkland

me to, im actually about to raise mine cause i get scared lol


----------



## Stimpy

Lol yes the snork is under the gauge pod. I like mine a lot higher but this is the gf bike and mainly gets rode by the kids. Goin to Nats I just wanted the extra insurance.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Went down to the pond today and tested out my outlaws ....WOW is all i can say ....and its wayyyyy easier to do a water wheelies....my old tires took ALOT of throttle to pop it up and now i can just sit dead still in the water and give it some gas and pop up the front!! its awesome! water is still cold but it was still cool!

P.S. i used an app on my iPhone called "Fast Camera", it takes continuous shots without you having to press the button. Check it out its cool!


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

yessir ....when we gonna see the ole rex doing some work P?


----------



## Ole Nasty

From a couple of years ago.


----------



## austinlord13

Went a little deep on snow puss yesterday.


----------



## kirkland

Nice!


----------



## Polaris425

Cal3bCart3r said:


> yessir ....when we gonna see the ole rex doing some work P?







About all I got lol. Few others on the youtube


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Nice!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Polaris425 said:


> Teryx Water hole 1 - YouTube
> 
> About all I got lol. Few others on the youtube


Nice, nice hat p lol


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## Polaris425

haha.. yeah that's my alpaca hat all the way from peru... it looks :greddy2: but I can tell ya, I'd could probably be nekkid in a snow storm w/ nothing but that hat and still be warm! haha!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I heard tht!


----------



## DaveMK1

As soon as I get the video from Saturday ill post it up. Found uncharted territory at red creek and water was 1/4" below my snorkel. Pucker factor of 10!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

lets see it!!! i would like to know about this uncharted territory


----------



## DaveMK1

cross twin ponds and go left. There is a trail off to the right that starts with a berm to the right. Follow that into the woods and there is a pond there with ZERO bottom lol. on the plus side, keep going down the trail and you will find another oasis on the creek! I'm talking white sand and actual beach.

I'm trying to upload some gopro vids right now but they are all HD and taking forever.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

weird thing is ...i know EXACTLY where ur talking bout  there is a broken up log you have to cross over in the middle of the trail? i do believe i stopped on that beach and swam with some friends ... cause i walked off in the pond with no bottom haha and beside it is a hole with peanut butter mud


----------



## DaveMK1

. Ok this is just the screen shot from the video. Got the video on Facebook but gotta figure out how to copy it seeing how my friend took it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Yepp i kno exactly where ur talking bout


----------



## DaveMK1

Cal3bCart3r said:


> Yepp i kno exactly where ur talking bout


Made it out alive too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## 02sportsman

Some pictures I have in my phone from a few rides we have went on


----------



## Bruteforce10

Here's a couple from nats. It was pretty deep. 

View attachment 13795

View attachment 13796










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkland

Wow... Now that's deep


----------



## Ole Nasty

DAAAYYYYUUUMMMM.


----------



## NMKawierider

Much deeper and the rider would need a snorkel!


----------



## gtsum2

Crazy deep!!


----------



## 08monsterbrute

Brand new ranger with 6 inch lift
34 terms


----------



## DaveMK1

Periscope depth huh? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## 08monsterbrute

Hahaha yeah! When we were winching out, it almost flipped onto it's side.. We had 4 people standing on one side to balance it out and 3 people pushing. That water was freezing cold as well


----------



## 02sportsman

Nuff said lol


----------



## CaNAm1992

brutemike said:


> One from a few years back when i was testing out the new 3" snork on the old 650i in wv.


 
where is this at? place looks awsome to ride


----------



## Stimpy

02sportsman said:


> View attachment 13854
> 
> 
> Nuff said lol











Yes it can lol.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Stimpy

From Nats 2012, screen captured from my vid.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## RYAN.

Couple of rzrs in our group in the frog pond, top pic has 6" lift with 34s took 2 people sitting on the roof too keep it stable and on the bottom


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

RYAN. said:


> Couple of rzrs in our group in the frog pond, top pic has 6" lift with 34s took 2 people sitting on the roof too keep it stable and on the bottom


 
hahaha i seen the video on this it was epic. they go deep on that huge rzr


----------



## RYAN.

Yea MuddJunkie's got them on video


----------



## Clint Mo'

We need to get him to post the video

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RYAN.

It's on here somewhere but I don't think he had video of jabos rzr with the 34s


----------



## phreebsd

that rzr b deep!


----------



## eagleeye76

looks like a couple beers got away.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

RYAN. said:


> It's on here somewhere but I don't think he had video of jabos rzr with the 34s


No he didnt ima try get video and post it of them going deep on that rzr


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

SMJ got a video already on youtube from Canal Road of that dude in the rzr goin that deep!


----------



## Clint Mo'

Link?? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bigjohn1121




----------



## RYAN.

Clint Mo' said:


> Link??
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Check out this video on YouTube:


----------



## lsu_mike




----------



## Polaris425

^ Is that the one that did her in?


----------



## lsu_mike

Polaris425 said:


> ^ Is that the one that did her in?


yes it is my friend! after 3 oil and filter changes, an a engine flush, all seems to be fine. took it out this past weekend, rode all day and not a single issue, or any smoke from exhaust. Water seemed to be in front cylinder only, none in rear, and none in the case.


----------



## Bigjohn1121




----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Nice!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Bigjohn1121 said:


> Brute force 750 Colfax la - YouTube


Nice!!! Hope to see y'all at trucks gone wild


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Bigjohn1121

Ima be offshore for trucks gone wild, I ride Colfax every weekend I'm home, ill be at Marengo and the July fourth mudfest


----------



## bigbearx400

Nice!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Bump!


----------



## DaveMK1

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## chum_88

I usually try to get water wheelie pics and stuck pics just happen lol I'll have to try some deep pics keep in front down


----------



## filthyredneck

Goin deep at Big Lakes (Xtreme Offroad/Mels)


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Dang filthy lol


----------



## Polaris425

Nice pics guys


----------



## brutemike

chum_88 said:


> I usually try to get water wheelie pics and stuck pics just happen lol I'll have to try some deep pics keep in front down


That last pic looks like the catail pond at power line park...


----------



## jprzr

brutemike said:


> That last pic looks like the catail pond at power line park...


It is 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh82

I finally got somthing for this thread https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZkecTgN3to&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## battledonkey

Josh82 said:


> I finally got somthing for this thread https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZkecTgN3to&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Very nice!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Twin Ponds at Red Creek in MS


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Nice^^ 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## Polaris425

Josh82 said:


> I finally got somthing for this thread https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZkecTgN3to&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Awesome!


----------



## Stimpy

not really that deep but it made for some good pics.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## brutemike

Found a nice hole to wash the bike off in.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Found these two from a ride earlier in the year




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## mini bogger

new big bear and old big bear:








still going deep!

---------- Post added at 01:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 PM ----------

missing the old big bear!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

U gonna put any color on ur new bear?


----------



## kirkland

It don't matter what Jacob is on.. It's goin deep lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Yea tht aint no doubt!


----------



## mini bogger

yep if it ain't deep it ain't fun

bear tracker goes deep too lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I like goin deep wen my ole lady aint with me ....if shes on back i just stay mid way in the water lol


----------



## mini bogger

the girls love going deep too lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

lol i can't get mine to let me go deep with her on it ...well she will go through twin ponds at red creek but if i do a water wheelie with her on, she freaks ....idk why ha


----------



## Polaris425

Little Playa!!! 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

hahaha ^^


----------



## mini bogger

bump


----------



## kirkland

Kind of deep lol Ill see if my buddy has anymore, he took video all day with his phone


----------



## jdavid1

---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------

You know you're deep when you get a little friend hitching a ride. 



---------- Post added at 01:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------


----------



## mini bogger

jdavid that's awesome lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

haha in the last pic both of yall are watching the snorks ....thats going deep man! i like!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Well me jacob today, really cool kid! My buddy got a vid of us in twin ponds so i should have tht tomorrow! Party at the Ponds was a blast!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r




----------



## mini bogger

it was good to finally meet you Caleb lol. I should have a few more tomorrow


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Aight sounds good !! Yea man i wish i could have got some wen u was in tht pond the first time i saw u .... Ur vent lines almost went under lol


----------



## mini bogger

yep later that day I went towards the back and got super close to sinking it.. of course nobody had a camera around..


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Hahaha i brought my camera withe but completely forgot it in the truck ....next time im NOT forgetting it!


----------



## Hondaowner994

Lol here's some from earlier this year. Got alil too deep


----------



## rrsi_duke

300 fourtrax


500 foreman


800 outlander


----------



## mini bogger

that's what I like to see! nothing but snorkels sticking out!


----------



## mini bogger

bump


----------



## ScottyMalone101

Snorkeled 850 XP.


----------



## 650SRABRUTE

650 sra 26" maxxis, goin up to 30" silverbacks


----------



## mini bogger

thought this was funny.. my buddy Kevin edited this video lmao
Minibogger @ Tower Trax night ride , Halloween SMR ride - YouTube


----------



## Stimpy

**** Wayne, I knew the 300 was a sub but I've never seen it get that low, much less the outty.




100 things to do and wasting time on Tapatalk!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Bumpppp... Its getting time for more people to ride, water is warmin up!


----------



## Ole Nasty

Screen shot from my buds video from last weekend.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Lol hes a little sideways huh?


----------



## lilbigtonka




----------



## Ole Nasty

Cal3bCart3r said:


> Lol hes a little sideways huh?


 Lol, that's me. I know it doesn't look like it but I'm on my tip toes trying to keep my bike from sinking, and I'm 6'2'', lol.


----------



## Stimpy

playing at nats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Niceeee lol 










I have to take my own pictures of me LOL no one hardly rides with me behind my house but its still cool!


----------



## kirkland

Old pic, but better add it in here


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Niceeee ^^ where is tht at?


----------



## kirkland

It's on the Canadian river in Lexington Oklahoma


----------



## hussejn

*Wow*

This thread makes me want to get to work on some snorkels.


----------



## Stimpy

hussejn said:


> This thread makes me want to get to work on some snorkels.



I need to redo mine so it and the vent lines are higher, gotten pretty hairy a time or two lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hussejn

*Yeah...*



Stimpy said:


> playing at nats.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't think I saw much snorkel in this pic lol...


----------



## Stimpy

its not much taller than the bars, vents are on the bars, thinking of duel snorkels in the center. One would be a dummy with the vents in it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------








better pic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

This is before








And this is after HAHA








BTW, the water filled my waders up and this was after a fresh rain! it was FREEZING! ....i didn't figure it was that deep.


----------



## kirkland

At least you saved it! Lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

kirkland said:


> At least you saved it! Lol



I kno lol it bucked me off!


----------



## Stimpy

got to play some this weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Nice pics guys 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## 2006bruteforce750

Friend sent this why I was working said he got close to sinking it. Won't be the first time in that hole rancher 350 sunk right to the bottom.


----------



## Polaris425

Wow!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Saw this on CL today.








This cracked me up. Wish I was riding instead of using tapatalk.


----------



## Stimpy

a pick from our last ride at Mudslangers this year







had a ruff day but it survived!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

